# 11/20 Hoga Report



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I decided to hit the hoga today. Stopped at a few spots that produce fish and I didn't get any today. Then headed to the concrete thingy and didn't see any caught. I moved to another spot on the hoga and pulled 2 out. Regardless of the slow day it was a great day to be outside, and I was happy to have the rod and reel in my hand.

flash------------------------------------------out


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What's a concrete thingy?


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Not the best photo...


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

It is a place where all of us steelheaders go to catch numerous steelhead. It's kinda like steelhead paradise. You can easily catch big numbers of fish there. We call it the concrete thingy because we like to camoflage the name of the spot due to we don't want it overcrowded with those whom aren't courtious to other fisherman. 

Concrete thingy= concrete that goes into the water.  

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol i see the spot where i fell in once.... its badly undercut there, i never hit bottom.


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

hardwaterfan said:


> lol i see the spot where i fell in once.... its badly undercut there, i never hit bottom.


That's how I broke my last cell phone. I slid all the way down while fighting a mystery fish. The look on the hikers faces as I drifted down river then crawled out of the water and resumed trying to get the fish in was priceless. Never did land the fish.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Before y'all start running down there, keep in mind that this spot is right in the middle of the national park (CVNP), which means no minnows or spawn. Sort of a crazy rule for a river (and probably one of the most polluted) that runs into the lake. Even if you catch minnows there (which is also prohibited), you can't use them.

"National Park Service lands and waters are considered preserves for wildlife, thus digging for bait or capturing bait fish or amphibians is prohibited as is the possession of such bait alive or dead. "

Almost makes the 'hoga an "artificials only" fishery in that area.

Too bad the river wasn't cleaner -- it has holes/runs that put most Ohio/Erie shoreline rivers (with the exception of a few out east) to shame.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I see no fishing signs posted all over there.... 

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

when i fell in i was getting pulled towards the falls...luckily i was able to swim away from them. theres too many snags there, i dont care to fish there, and thats the truth.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Why have I heard so many stories about people falling in here? I don't think I've ever heard of fisherman falling into Daniels or the Fords.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

due to the steep incline of the "Concrete Thingy" it is tough to stand track side and not slip. Once you slip, your screwed as the water below the dam is moving quick and is deep, and is slimy and so on and so forth.

Imagine the concrete slant under bridges that you pass under on the express way. No imagin standing on the incline for an hour. Eventually you get tired and mentally forget your standing on such an incline, before you know it you slip and are screwed.

flash----------------------------out


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Where on the Hoga are you guys fishing? I have no idea where that "thingy" is. I know ODNR lists the Gorge as one spot and another off 77 but the Gorge doesnt look so promising.

You guys are talking about the Cuyahoga right?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Route 8 north, too Rt.82 west. Cross over high bridge, make a left onto Riverview Rd. Then go down the hill and make a left into the Brecksville Branch of the Metropark system. Park your vehicle, walk down the railroad tracks, you will see what we are talking about from there.

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I fished there once last Spring. Got a sucker and that was it. I don't like the smell of the pollution in the water so I won't go back there. I'll stick to rivers that don't have a **** factory upstream!


----------



## ddd (May 12, 2005)

Then I wouldn't suggest heading south on Riverview


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol....the concrete thingy is the bridge. or is it the dam? or is it that concrete thingy with the deceptively increasing slope that i fell off of???

joel on one end its ok to stand on but the slope gets steeper towards the dam. you cant even really notice it until you get snagged and try to walk towards the dam to get your line unstuck then before you know it youre sinking in and theres nothing you can do. thats what happened to me anyways! 

be careful, like i said i didnt ever feel bottom and i felt the water pulling me away from the concrete.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^Thats good enough to steer me away from this place. I love fishing but when it comes to things like that I dont wanna try it. Seems like its just not one person that has fallen.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Be careful there if the water pulls you to the dam you'll never get out do to the hydraulic action of the water coming over the dam.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

This sounds like a great place to fish. Polluted water, possible death traps....when are we going?????


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

You guys never mentioned the bigfoot sightings!


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

I tried that place last year- it was so thick with shad you couldn't get down to any steelhead before you snagged a one. Are there a decent number of trout that run up there?


----------

